# Wordans.com Canada



## wordanscanada

*Kornit 932 vs Brother GT 541*

Hello fellow t-shirt printers!
This is my first post on t-shirt forum and I am excited to have found this place.
We have been printing on a Kornit 932NDS for all our small orders (we silkscreen large orders) and we are in the process of negotiating for a BROTHER GT 541.
Does anyone on this forum have one? We'd love some feedback about the quality and use of that machine. Ideally we would print all our light garments on it.

Thanks!


----------



## ChrisQInt

Hiya Wordans!

Glad to see you here.

I was going to actually contact your company within the next few days, so glad to see you here! Sent you a pm!

Thanks

Chris
Q International


----------



## Omnios

Hi are you actually the wordans.com fullfillement service? If so would like to talk to you. I have a tux linux swag shop that I am just extablishing and would like some information


----------



## Omnios

Are you going to do your lights without white. This is a beef I have with the other fullfillment companies as I do not have an option to print white on light color t-s as majority of my tux linux shirts have white bellies. It might be nice to have it so that the store owner has an white no white option as apposed to lights and darks. Though pricy currently I can only use white lights for my shirt designs.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,
We can certainly print it however you want, just leave a comment during the check out process, our graphics department will send you a mock-up to confirm before we start to print.

sorry for the delay

Nick


----------



## lamirabelle

I've tested Wordans and the print is very nice quality.
Very nice choice of colors too.
See for yourselves. Here's my shop: Custom T-shirts, T-shirts printing & personalized T-shirts by mirabelle22


----------



## eQUIV

I just started selling my designs... I started out with Printfection, but after purchasing some shirts as samples I was disappointed. The colors were too-dark, or washed out... some of the designs had empty lines running through them.

Ordered some of the same designs from Wordans and they look great! Colors matched percfectly and prints looked flawless.. I'm really pleased. However, I'm experiencing problems with my store. I tried calling Wordans on the phone a couple times.. voicemail, tried Skype, tried twitter, ...and tried e-mail. I'm yet to receive a reply. They are a little hard to get ahold of.

Perhaps someone else who has a store with Wordans can help me. I've added some designs and want the customer to be able to choose from a variety of colors. In the admin area under products I have check-marked "show all colors" for all my products. But it does not work. 

Example, here's one of my shirts.. it only shows white as a shirt option:
Create Tree (DARK) T-shirts | Inspire Custom t-shirt printing | Wordans Canada

All my products used to allow color selection, but since editing some.. they all only show one color. Here is one of my shirts that still allows color selection (that I didnt edit):
Forget Bill - Kill Zombies T-shirts | The walking dead Custom t-shirt printing | Wordans Canada

Anyone have any idea what could be causing this? I've tried adding new products, but even new products only show 1 color. Is this a glitch? The "show all colors" option is check-marked.

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## lightleaks

Just wanted to pop in to say that I too was hoping Wordans would be my future supplier, being in Canada and having a Canadian customer base (want to avoid import fees). After contacting Wordans asking questions about their shirt options I too had no response. Customer service is important to me, if you can't respond to emails to potential new business, I'm not going to give you my business.


----------



## neilb

Iliketees said:


> I had Wordans print hooded sweatshirts, t-shirts and long sleeves in kid's size for my recent booth at a Holiday Fair, and they came out so great! I was able to upload my designs, see a proof online how it was going to come out and had them in plenty of time for the show. All sizes and colours I chose were correctly sent and I was really surprised how good the quality was. Overall a really successful experience. Easy designing process, fast printing and shipping, as well as a fantastic final product. Not a single glitch.


Can I ask if you are associated with Wordans?

4 posts within 5 minutes all praising them is quite a feat and you seem to also use both Canadian and Australian branches.


----------



## JrLey05

neilb said:


> Can I ask if you are associated with Wordans?
> 
> 4 posts within 5 minutes all praising them is quite a feat and you seem to also use both Canadian and Australian branches.


I was just about to ask the same thing. I have yet to come across anyone who is as happy with Wordans as the posts I've just read. They have no accountability for their mistakes. I lost $275 because they chose to change their terms and didn't update their website. The terms further take money away from the shop owners and place more money in their pockets might I add. $75 off of 50 shirts, 2 designs, front and back is hardly fair.


----------



## WordansFashion

Hi JrLey05!

I hope you are fine! 

I work at Wordans, and I am really sorry for what happened to you, and we really would like to convert this situation.

Could you please send me an email at [email protected] telling me what happened, and what was done to your case, your entire name and your order # if you still having it.

I will try to help you in the better way possible.

I look forward to hearing from you, 
and once more, sorry for what happened!
Best,
Wordans Social Media Team.


----------



## WordansFashion

It's me again!

I just your like to emphasizes that Wordans.com are definitively not related with Iliketess as Neilb and JrLey05 was wondering... 

We can use our real name to post here without any problems. 

And more than that, we do have a lot of Loyal and Happy customers. you can check this information in any of our social network accounts.  I hope you guys have and excellent day, and we will be waiting your email JrLey05 to see what we can do for you!


Nice day!
Wordans social Media Team.


----------



## memeshirts

This is my first post and I wish to say Hello to everyone!
The reason I'm here is to ask all Wordans shop owners for some information.
I have been running a Wordans shop for more than 2 years now and it has been at a decent level, even though adding more designs didn't improve sales too much.
My main concern is, that the past 3 months my sales have gone down about 600% ! There is no change in traffic and advertising.
Is anyone else experiencing a drastic drop in sales ?

I've contacted Wordans on a few occasions and they say that there isn't a software problem... but in general, this is just very,very strange.

Your feedback will be very welcome!


----------



## SpiceTree

Hi Memeshirts, I too have been experiencing this. I was making regular sales and had uploaded several new designs so should have been more sales happening but suddenly in july this year (2013) my sales stopped dead and to this day there have been none. I did contact Wordans and received a reply that it would be looked into. That was about a month ago. I've not heard anything since. I've given up adding anything more until this is resolved. After seeing you post here, it makes me wonder how many others are experiencing this as well.


----------



## Red Chivvy

I too am in Canada, and am looking for a Canadian fulfillment company (DTG) to bypass the criminal customs ripoff for my customers.

This thread was started by a Wordans.com employee, followed by two other employees commenting...all extolling the fine customer service.
Yet here we are 2 weeks later after the last post asking for help in resolving a issue, and nothing but crickets...

Does Wordans not understand the concept of customer service?
Here we have a vibrant community of the very people they would look to for customers, and are exhibiting the very behavior they say doesn't exist.

This is our business. We ask these questions for our _*BUSINESS*_.

Three of then couldn't keep up on a thread on the busiest T's forum around?

I am extremely skeptical of their claims of service if you can't even deal with us when you have three people with accounts on here (that we know of).


----------



## Red Chivvy

Wordans social Media Team....tick tock..tick..tock.............tick........


----------



## headfirst

Red Chivvy said:


> I too am in Canada, and am looking for a Canadian fulfillment company (DTG) to bypass the criminal customs ripoff for my customers.
> 
> This thread was started by a Wordans.com employee, followed by two other employees commenting...all extolling the fine customer service.
> Yet here we are 2 weeks later after the last post asking for help in resolving a issue, and nothing but crickets...
> 
> Does Wordans not understand the concept of customer service?
> Here we have a vibrant community of the very people they would look to for customers, and are exhibiting the very behavior they say doesn't exist.
> 
> This is our business. We ask these questions for our _*BUSINESS*_.
> 
> Three of then couldn't keep up on a thread on the busiest T's forum around?
> 
> I am extremely skeptical of their claims of service if you can't even deal with us when you have three people with accounts on here (that we know of).


You can't really hold it against them for not replying in a three year old zombie thread. Why don't you act like a business person and call or email them.


----------



## Red Chivvy

headfirst said:


> You can't really hold it against them for not replying in a three year old zombie thread. Why don't you act like a business person and call or email them.


Probably because much like others in this thread it goes unanswered.._still_...and maybe their "social media team" just might actually notice replies to any thread that contains their name in the title.

You know..like a bizness person might....


----------



## headfirst

Red Chivvy said:


> Probably because much like others in this thread it goes unanswered.._still_...and maybe their "social media team" just might actually notice replies to any thread that contains their name in the title.
> 
> You know..like a bizness person might....


You're not getting it still. Pick up the phone.


----------



## Red Chivvy

headfirst said:


> You're not getting it still. Pick up the phone.


So...like others who have tried...it's "we'll get back to you"..."we're working on it"...that's if you can understand a heavy French accent.

So you see, some of us would prefer e-mail so as to make sure things are as clear as possible, and to have a record of communications.


----------



## mediapress

Hey guys since this been started i would like to share my experience with wordans .. 
they contacted me back in oct 2013 to print their orders whos ever order from Australia and New Zealand, 
i start printing in nov and dec, when i send them an invoice to all that i printed i never heard back to them .. Jean from wordan saying the invoice already been forwarded to their accounts is just annoying that its already febuary.... obviously we pay upfront to buy the shirts / and pay for posting and i didnt get paid..
..oh fyi its 5000$ wordan owes me..


----------

